# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  AIH u prirodnom ciklusu

## TWEETY77

Bok,cure!Dugo vremena vas pratim,pa se odlucih pridruziti.Krajem mjeseca idemo na 1. inseminaciju -u prirodnom ciklusu.Zna li netko hocu li svejedno primiti stopericu i da li kod prirodne inseminacije prepisuju utrogestan :?

----------


## tinaka

Moj prvi aih je bio u prirodnom ciklusu i provjeravali su me tri tjedna svaki drugi dan, tada sam primila štopericu i nakon aih stavljala utriće, ali 2x2.

----------


## andrejaaa

Ja sam u prirodnom ciklusu išla bez štoperice, ali sam utriće koristila 3X2.
Sretno!

----------


## TWEETY77

Hvala cure  :Kiss:  !!!!Samo da znam otprilike sto me ceka...

----------

